# CBBT Seagull Pier Report 06/28/2015 Double Cobia



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Personally I was skunked only had one bite and that one biter took my whole croaker. Wind was howling badly so it killed my fishing but at least it was cooler. But did see a man catch a 40lb cobia in the picture below and also saw a smaller cobia caught but did not take a picture of that. First cobia was caught at 1245pm and the second one was at 130pm.

















Won't be back to CBBT anytime soon but you'll hear from me at buckroe. Fishing On :fishing:


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report! I've heard that Seagull can be like a wind tunnel at time. Never experienced the bad wind the times I've fished it.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Some small fish were biting on squid and shrimp I think they were oystertoads. Cobia are biting in the T section but it gets quite packed and if a bite happens people had to pull up all there lines. Also I hate the area near the T section because everyone seems to pack it especially tourist. Croakers, Spot, Roundheads, Oystertoads, Skates, Stingrays, and Cobia are biting. Sheepheads, and Drums are few and far between.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

It's Marv1234 again! LoL. Thank you for all the reports you give. I envy your ability to fish so often. While the rest of us are stuck at work or home... you are out there doing it. As much as you fish, I am sure I will run into you someday. As you say "fish on" bro.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I met you before because I remember your face I think you said hi or something and continued fishing. lol

But one day you'll notice me I am everywhere. =)


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Live bait or sight casted?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Live eel on the bottom.


----------

